# Paris, France (11/25 - 12/3)



## mohsan (Nov 18, 2014)

Looking for a rental in Paris, France.  We are arriving 11/25 and leaving 12/3, so any rental that can accodomate any or all days in that range would be great.

PM me or reply in this thread if you have anything.

Otherwise, we'll probably just end up booking a hotel.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Nov 18, 2014)

*France*

I sent you I private message. I have several resorts available . I hope I did it right and you received my private message if not please let me know and I'll post it here.


----------

